# Concrete exterior of barn



## DeborahG01 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to horses. We recently built a barn and put a concrete pad (it is roughed up) on the exterior of the barn on all sides that the horse will be exiting. Did we mess up my doing this? We live in the midwest so we have rain, snow, ice in the winter? It is ok to leave the pad? I am so worried that the horse will get hurt in the winter. 

Thank you,

Deb


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I wouldnt worry too much, just take your time. I would just make sure to pick out their feet of any snow balls before letting them step on the concrete. If they're walking on built up snow and hit that concrete they can slide very easily. Once the horses know its there, they will be a little cautious walking in and out of the barn.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I think you can put a texture over the concrete to make it more non-slip? I forgot what it's called, or if it has to be done when the concrete is poured or not.


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

You may try putting down some rubber stall mats in high traffic areas. You can also get large textured mats used for horse trailers as well.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

We have concrete pads on the exterior of the board where I board.

Keep the concrete swept clean as loose hay will cause an overly excited horse to slip and slide. Shovel/salt a path when there is snow/ice. 

That's all we do and we've never had a problem really.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

99% of all horses in the UK will be stabled on yards with concrete. it is perfectly normal, just keep it clean and salt it when it gets icey.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Salt will ruin concrete. If the concrete was done with a very stiff brush for texture it might be ok. Rather than salt, I use a bag of top soil sold at garden supplies. It helps melt the snow/ice and can only benefit the surrounding ground. A light dusting works surprisingly well. Open the bag and allow the soil to dry out or it will freeze solid.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't put salt on concrete, but the end of winter, it will be eroding. Soil, fertilizer, kitty litter, ashes from a fires, anything but salt!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't know what sort of crappy concrete you lot use over there but our concrete has been salted in winter for the last 20 years and never suffered for it.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I wouldn't be suprised if the concrete you have been putting salt on is sealed. that might make the difference. 

I would say just get some sand, or most ag dealers will have stuff called "sur foot" it will look like salt but not harmful for the concrete and just provides traction doesn't melt the ice


----------



## DeborahG01 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your very helpful advice! What a great group of people!


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

faye said:


> Don't know what sort of crappy concrete you lot use over there but our concrete has been salted in winter for the last 20 years and never suffered for it.


I have salted our concrete entry way and never had salt do anything to it either... Why would so many business's salt their sidewalks in the winter if it was just ruining it? And why would they use salt on the roads and highways all winter long to prevent ice if it was just going to destroy it?


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

rough finish on concrete is called a broom finish. they take a broom and when its almost set up just push or pull it across the top, it leaves texture. the more pressure you put on the broom, or the wetter the concrete the rougher it will be.

salt will damage concrete. salt will eat away at steel. salt destroys everything over time. some concrete is better quality than others. some areas use more salt, more often. but regardless of quality, given enough time, the salt will hurt the concrete

salt on roads cause more damge than anything else. 

we use borium on our horses shoes for trail riding. it helps make the shoe last, and it also keeps them from slipping on the oaccasions we hit the asphalt. we use it on all four but you can get away with it on just two. you may want to consider this option.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

GrittyCowgirl said:


> I have salted our concrete entry way and never had salt do anything to it either... Why would so many business's salt their sidewalks in the winter if it was just ruining it? And why would they use salt on the roads and highways all winter long to prevent ice if it was just going to destroy it?


asphalt vs. concrete.

if you watch most concrete roadways are either sanded or a different mixture is put on. AND in the US at least the road crews can't seem to do a job in a timely manner or properly so they only expect it to last 10 years or less. When it comes to barns people want to do the job once.


----------

